# Drop trap



## Birdsonawing (May 24, 2009)

Hello all I am at the point with my new loft I am building and would like to see what types of drop traps people have made for there lofts I got some great pics from Bg T I like to build and make things myself. I made my own bob trap and the birds use it ok but there are 2 birds that refuse to use it and will only come in the loft if I leave the avery door open and when they see me coming out to close up for the night they fly away. Tahks for all you do


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not have a pic of mine, but it is the simplest one on the planet... basically it is a door cut out of the side of the loft.. a 16 long x 12 inch high rectangle basically... and the door swings open to the inside of the loft from the bottom, hinges on top and a turning dowel is screwed next to it to prop it open about 4 inches so they can drop in.. or keep it wide open, if you do not care they go back out after they eat..


----------

